# läuft diese hardware unter linux ?



## nils11 (15. März 2002)

guten tag, ich bins mal wieder  .

ich werde mich in der nächsten woche von meinem aktuellen rechner verabschieden, da ich mir einen neuen gekauft habe  .

allerdings ohne betriebssystem. ich werde also linux dort installieren. und da wie gesagt vorher kein os drauf war, wäre es nicht sehr hilfreich, wenn die installation wegen irgendwelchen hardware-problemen abbricht, wie ich es schonmal erlebte  .

deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, ob es irgendwo ne seite gibt, wo ich nachsehen kann, welche hardware unter suse 7.3 pro läuft.

es wäre natürlich auch ganz gut, wenn es mir so schon einer sagen könnte ;-) .

nämlich für:

board: MB ECS K7S5A (mit DDR-RAM)
cd-rom: LG 52x IDE
hdd: Maxtor 4D040H2 40 GB UMDA IDE
grafik: Daytona GeForce 2 MX400 64 MB
maus: Logitech Cordless Wheel Maus

und das wichtigste, die isdn-anlage  : Teledat USB 2 a/b .

das der athlon xp unterstützt wird, dürfte wohl selbstverständlich sein  .

für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## erik s. (15. März 2002)

also dass du mit dieser hardware mit linux arbeiten kannst, denke ich schon .. 
allerdings würde ich von suse 7.3 abraten : da is der neuere kernel drin und das soll nich grade eines der stabilsten sein .. habs auch selber schon gemerkt .. ich kann mandrake oder redhat empfehlen

mfg


----------



## nils11 (15. März 2002)

*hm...*

ok, dann kann ich ja mit ruhigem gewissen die installation anpacken  .

was die version angeht: ich hab suse 7.3 pro schon hier zu hause rumliegen  .


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (17. März 2002)

@rEAVEr: Wie hat sich diese Instabilität gezeigt? Ich hatte bisher nämlich keine Probleme mit und soweit ich weis ist der neue Kernel v2.5.x und der ist noch instabil.

btw: Gerade kommen die ersten Infos zu SuSE 8.0 
http://www.suse.de/de/products/suse_linux/i386/index.html


----------



## erik s. (17. März 2002)

zum beispiel hat er sich oft aufgehangen, was ich von linux gar nicht kenne .. wenn zum beispiel mal 3 netscape fenster offen waren, hat er sich aufgehangen .. oder es gab grafik-fehler .. all sowas und das mag ich nicht, wenn ein system nach der neuinstallation nicht korrekt läuft ..

mfg


----------



## nils11 (17. März 2002)

*suse 8.0...*

suse linux 8.0 kann man sogar schon bei Amazon vorbestellen  . wird aber erst ab april geliefert.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. März 2002)

Also ich weis nicht, aber ich hatte bisher null Probleme. Hab bei mir alles mögliche auf einmal laufen (noatun (Mediaplayer), ein paar Browserfenster, FTP, HTTP, DNS, Samba usw.) und es läuft einwandfrei. Ich glaube eher, das der Kernel nicht mal dran Schuld ist sondern eher die Proggies selber.

Ich sehe da keine weiteren Probleme.


----------



## nils11 (18. März 2002)

*ok...*

ok, am freitag kommt der pc. dann werden wir ja sehen, ob alles läuft  .


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2002)

Von der Verwendung der 2.5-Kernel-Serie würde ich bislang abraten, da dies (wie den meisten Linuxern, aber Linux-Einsteigern wahrscheinlich weniger, bekannt ist) die Entwickler-Serie ist.

Für User die sich mit dem Versions-Schema des Kernels nicht so gut auskennen erläutere ich es mal kurz.

Der stabile Kernel hat immer ein gerade Zahl nach dem ersten Punkt (wie z.B. aktuell 2.4.x)
Der Entwickler-Kernel hat dementsprechend eine ungerade Zahl nach dem ersten Punkt (2.5.x)

Ich hoffe hiermit sind alle Klarheiten beseitigt.


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

*hä...*

wer hat denn diesen uralt-thread wieder aus der versenkung geholt  .


----------



## erik s. (8. April 2002)

lol ..

aber das was reptiler sagte/schrieb, kenn ich von gimp (grafik-prog (KOSTENLOS) für linux) .. dort isses genau so 

mfg


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

*hm...*

um mal wieder aufs (alte) thema zurückzukommen:

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die hardware, die ich aufgezählt habe, wohl doch nicht mit linux zusammenarbeitet  .


----------



## BobMarley (10. April 2002)

*Re: hm...*

 
woher hast du das erfahren?


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*daher...*

weil sich linux nur im textmodus installieren ließ. die grafische oberfläche ging nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2002)

Es sollte aber eigentlich kein grösseres Problem darstellen den X-Server im Nachhinein zu konfigurieren, mit dem Sax2 geht das ja wohl recht fix und einfach.

Anhand der oben angegebenen Liste würde ich behaupten, daß es ohne weiteres möglich sein sollte Linux ordentlich auf Büchse zu betreiben.


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*ok...*

ok, behauptung eliminiert.

siehe hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=14334 ...

na, was sagst du nun ???


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2002)

Ohne mich jetzt durch den ganzen Thread wühlen zu wollen frage ich einfach mal ob du alternativ zum Sax auch mal das kleine Tool xf86config probiert hast?
Sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, ist halt Text-basiert, aber da kannste eigentlich auch alles einstellen, vorausgesetzt du weißt so Sachen wie z.B. die Frequenzbereiche deines Monitors.

Mit dem Sax2 kenn ich mich leider nicht aus, benutze halt immer das X-eigene Tool xf86config.


----------

